# JL accessories & misc.



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I made these Resin parts to fit JL tjets. But I also made a hood scoop for a '55 Chevy (AFX). And I'm working on more. 
Later,
Lendell

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2795


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice, the police car looks real cool.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice stuff there, Cowboy!

It looks as though you have the resin thing figured out.
Keep it up and be sure to post your new parts as you make them.
Thank you! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> I made these Resin parts to fit JL tjets. But I also made a hood scoop for a '55 Chevy (AFX). And I'm working on more.
> Later,
> Lendell
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2795


Lendall, I give you a BIG thumbs up man :thumbsup: Those parts are GREAT......they look really nice. Are these something that you're considering selling in the future?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TX Street Racer said:


> Are these something that you're considering selling in the future?



Yeah, what Tex said...........inquiring minds want to know.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice job indeed. If you're looking to branch out into other parts I'd like to see a replacement wing for the AFX Charger Daytona and a low profile hood scoop/bulge to cover the hole created from the removal of the JL F&F Charger blower.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey there FC, All I have to say is "How soon, How much".  The scoops are super looking... I know I am gonna have to re-think just what bodies I can soup up now.... Great Job....:thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

AFXToo or anyone else interested:
Give me an idea of the hood scoop or a picture. Or tell me what car to go look at on ebay. 
I'll have a plug for that charger in about 30 minutes if all goes well.

Thanks,
Fordcowboy


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

As far as a hood scoop goes, anything that looks better than the silly blower would work for me. I was thinking something like the old Mopar fiberglass 6-pack scoop. Here's a Charger of the same vintage with the 6-pack hood scoop that looks decent:

http://www.houstonmopars.org/thames.html
http://www.mopartsracing.com/parts/tools.html


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Ok, here's better pics. '55 AFX Hood scoop, Custom hood scoop on the Camaro, on the top of the Camaro is the hood scoop that came on the JL Vega, rear wing for AFX Shadow, & the plug for the JL Charger.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showpho...8459e64248cc&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2818


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Ok, here's better pics. '55 AFX Hood scoop, Custom hood scoop on the Camaro, on the top of the Camaro is the hood scoop that came on the JL Vega, rear wing for AFX Shadow, & the plug for the JL Charger.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showpho...8459e64248cc&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2818


Hey Lendall, it's hard to tell from the pic, but does that Charger hood plug continue the ridge that's on the front of the hood?? This would definately help keep the hood flowing nice....I just couldn't tell from the pic.

I like the pro stock style hood scoop that you have on the Camaro.......I just built one like that for my ongoing Tyco Camaro drag project car.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice stuff Ford! Im amazed nobody asked about that chopper! That thing is way cool. If you are making those, put me on the buy list for 2 or 3 of them, along with the hood scoops.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a new style of hood scoop. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2836

--Fordcowboy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How do I get some of these pieces? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey fordcowboy, Ditto what RR asked. Should I drop you a line via e-mail of what I want?? Did you decide how much you want for them yet?? Let me know. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man i liked those scoop on charger body. let me know how much you want for them? I am interested!!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a few more misc. items. I guess I will be selling them or trading them for JL bodies (especially Mustangs). I would appreciate some feedback on what is everyone's favorites are so I don't make too much of the wrong thing.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2845

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showpho...4a199d8459e64248cc&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there FC,

I didn't notice the tear-drop scoop you used on your Fairlane Thunderbolt. If you decide to make those, put me down for three, please! 
The wing and scoops you've made look great. If you decide to do a Tyco Chapp style I purchase a couple of those too.

You do excellent work--Keep it up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Cheers!


----------

